

Obama calls for public debate over encryption - declan
http://wtop.com/tech/2015/02/obama-calls-for-public-debate-over-encryption/

======
dalke
We've had, what, 20+ years of public debate, if I start dating with the
Clipper chip.

I find it hard to believe there's more to say on the topic. Well, not unless
law enforcement and his administration reverse course and start releasing more
information on the topic. Otherwise we're left with the handful of
investigative reporters and whistleblowers who reveal how internal US policies
actually work.

No, I can only believe this is a wishy-washy non-committal message, using a
lot of words to avoid the topic.

------
angersock
_He said people who favor airtight encryption also want to be protected from
terrorists._

They also favor not being no-knocked and shot in the middle of the night, or
having their dogs shot, or getting stuck in a holding cell until the police
are bored with them, or being shot by drones overseas, or just plain
disappeared.

EDIT:

See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9048629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9048629)
.

They've basically rooted all avenues of communcation...I fail to feel sorry
for them.

